# POLL: Owners of hinge covers: Has your Kindle cracked?



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I read the article about people having their Kindles crack from the hinge .  I was wondering.... how many people has this happened to?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had no issues with strain or cracking due to my hinges and actually really like the design.  I think the probably is people are opening their Amazon covers too quickly and doing it from the back cover not paying attention.  When you do this the Kindle does flop and the weight of it pulls on the Kindle because there is nothing holding it to the back.  The cracking is still definitely a design issue and you should be able to open it however you like, but if you're careful it's a non-issue.  People suggest using velcro along with the hinge case which I feel kind of ruins the whole point of the hinges.  You just need to be careful and make sure you're opening the front of your case and not the back and I think you'll be fine.  This is easy for me because I slid mine into an Oberon journal cover, so I have to unwrap the leather thong before opening it.  This seems to assure I don't fling it open the wrong way around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rather than Velcro, at least one person here attached nice looking elastic at the two corners opposite the spine to hold the kindle to the back cover.  Modifies the cover without having to stick anything to the Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This poll is for owners of hinged covers only.

I've created a poll for this topic, and merged the original message to it.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I have two hinge covers:  the Amazon one, and an M-edge Go cover.  The Go cover is better because elastic corners keep the Kindle stable, yet you can undo hook the elastic and hold the Kindle in the cover easily; there's more "give" in the cover.  The Amazon cover works fine if you're careful, but if you hold the cover a certain way, too much force could be put on the hinges, or rather, the holes in the Kindle where the hinges connect to. 

No cracking here, and I don't think I will have a cracking problem because you just have to be careful about the direction of forces on the Kindle.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree, I believe the cracking is more of an opening error, rather than a hinge error.  But, I will be taking precautions, like one of our members, as Ann said, by attaching some elastic to the corners.  Also the iBeauty cover is looking at adding something to their covers to keep us from opening the wrong way.  I have no cracking so far (fingers crossed) but accidents do happen, so I will take precautions.  Kind of like a seat belt in a car, It can't hurt, but can certainly help.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

No cracking here yet (hopefully never), I have the M-Edge cover with hinges and I love it.  I do hope that the elastic will keep this from happening to my K2.  When I first read about this problem, I must admit I was a little worried.

Maxx


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

No cracking.  But I am VERY careful when I open it.  

But last week after reading about a few of the cracked cases and realizing that more people are taking a look at my Kindle, I got a little paranoid and added velcro dots on the back of the K.


----------



## kwl718 (Jul 17, 2009)

No cracking, or even scratching, and I've been using it in the Amazon cover since February.  I'm not particularly careful with how I hold it and I let my 7 year old use it too. I leave it in the cover 100% of the time.  I wonder if the plastic in the case of some units is more fragile than in others?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Have had an Amazon cover since feb 24 when I got my K2.
I bought an Medge Go cover when they came out because I wanted the nice saddle color.  It had the already mentioned corner "retainers".  These eliminate the flopping (although I never used mine such that it flopped).
I have read that some of the Medge Go users also had case cracking.  But I do not know if they used the corner "retainers" always.
Some people take their K2s out of the case constantly - clearly this would increase the opportunity to damage the unit.  I always leave mine in the cover unless I am showing the back of the skin to people.
I now use an Oberon cover (within the last month) because I think they are beautifully crafted works and received a nice price from a prior owner.  For full price I would have waited until Oberon uses the hinge.

I like the hinge.

No problems with it.

Just sayin......


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you posted the poll.  With all the talk, this will give people a better idea of whether it's an issue with which to really be concerned.  As I write this, the total so far is 0 yes and 31 no.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

someone on the "other" board posted that they think the cracks are caused by pressure from folding the cover back.  I do this all the time and have both the Amazon and the M-Edge covers.  Any engineers out there that can verify this, or am I okay to keep reading with the cover folded back?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not an engineer (not mechanical or materials at any rate) but I used my K2 in a hinged cover for at least 4 months and many many times each day.  I always folded the front cover back to read. Still do ( now with the Oberon).  I never noticed anything that look like pressure on the hinge.

Just my opinion......


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had my K2 in an Amazon cover since they were both delivered back in February.  I've never taken it out, and I always read with the cover folded back.  My 13 yo DS also reads on my Kindle, so it gets lots of use.  There are no signs at all of cracking, and no scratches.  We're both very careful with how we open it, and I rarely stand it up (i.e., in a purse or backpack).  I've wondered if standing upright in a purse or backpack, so that the Kindle is "hanging" from the hinges, could contribute to some of the cracking issues.

I did buy some velcro dots last week, but so far I haven't been able to bring myself to put them on.  I really don't want anything stuck on my Kindle!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

vg said:


> someone on the "other" board posted that they think the cracks are caused by pressure from folding the cover back. I do this all the time and have both the Amazon and the M-Edge covers. Any engineers out there that can verify this, or am I okay to keep reading with the cover folded back?


The Amazon cover's front side (covering the screen) is designed to fold all the way back so that it is behind the Kindle. The problem arises when the Kindle and the cover's back are forced away from each other (e.g. if you don't realize the Kindle is face-down and try to flip the back of the cover open, thinking it is the front side). This puts stress on the attachment point and can crack the plastic.

I'm surprised that Amazon doesn't change their cover design a bit to add elastic or a clip or velcro that would prevent this from happening.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I am careful with my Kindle and so don't think I'll worry about using the hinged covers.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I voted no.  I had the hinge cover since February and I fold it back every time I read.  I'm not even careful, I'm more aware now because of this report but I've never had any problems.  I have taken out the Kindle from the cover about a dozen times (for demonstration purposes and to change the skin - I'm on my 3rd skin since March).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

vg said:


> someone on the "other" board posted that they think the cracks are caused by pressure from folding the cover back. I do this all the time and have both the Amazon and the M-Edge covers. Any engineers out there that can verify this, or am I okay to keep reading with the cover folded back?


If the cover folded near the hinges, I could see this as a possible cause. But, at least on my Amazon cover, the fold is to the left of the hinges so I don't think there is any stress being added by folding it.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine should be a double no!

I have the amazon hinge covers for my K2 and my DX - no cracks whatsoever.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> This poll is for owners of hinged covers only.
> 
> I've created a poll for this topic, and merged the original message to it.


thanks for creating a poll for my question.

SHK


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

vg said:


> someone on the "other" board posted that they think the cracks are caused by pressure from folding the cover back. I do this all the time and have both the Amazon and the M-Edge covers. Any engineers out there that can verify this, or am I okay to keep reading with the cover folded back?


 I've had the Amazon cover since February 27 and used it several times a day, sometimes taking it out several times a day and some times leaving it in for days.

I read it ONLY with the left cover bent back.

There is just no sign of a crack.

But I did, in the dark, almost open it the wrong way one night until I realized the resistance meant
something was wrong so I stopped.

I do think they should have set it up so you couldn't open it and force it more open, from the back.

But it's no prob for me. I really like the cover. Oh, I use the m-Edge Platform with it sometimes when 
going out and sometimes here too. But have used the basic cover more because it fits my
small purse better. If I know I want to prop it up, then it's the m-Edge Platform.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I used the amazon hinge cover for almost 5 mths.  While I had no issue with cracking, I just didn't want to take
a chance.  When I heard about this issue last week, I immediately took my kindle out of the cover.  When I thought 
about it, I realized that the hinges "may" put stress on the surrounding plastic no matter how it is used or even if it
is not opened from the back.  Those of you on the accessories forum know that I purchased an oberon that I am very 
happy with.  I thought that I would not like the straps, but they are completely fine.
Take my post with a grain of salt.  My friends always accuse me of worrying too much, but I tell them that I am a world-class 
worrier, so I have to stay at the top of my game.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

No cracks since Feburary.

It seems to me like you'd really have to force the kindle and the back cover apart, or drop it just right, to get it to crack.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I full expected there to be more "yes" answers.  At this point in the poll it's 70 - 1 for "no."  I voted "no" for Mr. KM's K2.  He's had his K2 in the Amazon cover since Day 1 in Feb when it arrived.  He loves the cover.  He loves the hinges.  He opens it probably 6-10 times a day! 

Maybe this problem isn't very widespread unlike the sun fading issue.  I'd be interested to see what that poll would be like now, several months after release and into the hot summer.  It seems like there were a lot of people on this board with sun fade issues and I wonder what percentage would be.  Probably much higher than the cover issue which for some reason seems a little user-induced.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've only had my K2 plus Amazon hinge cover since the first week of June, but I remove it sometimes for reading.

I haven't had any problems with the Kindle cracking from the hinged cover.  In fact, I really like this design and if I ever need a new cover, I will buy one with the hinge design, maybe a prettier one than the basic Amazon kind though.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never had a problem with cracking or anything else with my hinged cover whether the cover is opened or folded back.  However, I do make it a point that the Amazon emblem is facing me before I open it.  It's just a natural glance and a habit now.  I've had this cover since February and I love it.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rather than Velcro, at least one person here attached nice looking elastic at the two corners opposite the spine to hold the kindle to the back cover. Modifies the cover without having to stick anything to the Kindle.


FWIW, here's a picture of the modified cover, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.

http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> FWIW, here's a picture of the modified cover, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


Thanks for the pic, Dave. Nice handiwork


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes Dave, you are the inspiration for more than one cover modification.  Thank you for your ingenuity.


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I guess I'm special after all!  (My mom always said it was so)

I'm the only one who has a cracked case from the cover that responded to this poll.  I'm glad it's limited, since I do like the Kindle very much and do not want to see it lose any of it's luster for the buying public.

I already have received the new M-edge cover without the hinges.  While it takes some getting used to, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

jaylynn said:


> ...The Amazon cover works fine if you're careful, but if you hold the cover a certain way, too much force could be put on the hinges, or rather, the holes in the Kindle where the hinges connect to...


*Jaylynn, could you elaborate-- how would one hold the cover to cause too much force being placed on the hinges?

Thanks!*


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the Amazon cover and fold it back to read - many times a day. I've never had any problem with it. I'm trying to train myself to be sure the Amazon logo is up before opening the cover to prevent anything breaking.

I love the elastic on the corners, though. Might have to try that.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Daisy1960 said:


> *... how would one hold the cover to cause too much force being placed on the hinges? ...
> *


I think Scheherazade said it best: "I think the probably is people are opening their Amazon covers too quickly and doing it from the back cover not paying attention. When you do this the Kindle does flop and the weight of it pulls on the Kindle because there is nothing holding it to the back."


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dave said:


> I think Scheherazade said it best: "I think the probably is people are opening their Amazon covers too quickly and doing it from the back cover not paying attention. When you do this the Kindle does flop and the weight of it pulls on the Kindle because there is nothing holding it to the back."


*Thanks, Dave.*


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

I was not sure how to vote.  My wife and I both have K2s, hers cracked and mine is good.  So its 50-50 in my house.


----------



## PatMcNJ (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the dreaded crack on my beloved Kindle DX.    I have to say, IF you use the hinged cover, be very careful.  The velco fix on the back is a good idea.  As far as HOW it happened to me, I do not know.  I know I never opened it more than 1 inch from the back, because you can feel the resistance right away.  I am not sure even WHY I opened it even that much from the back. Just looking at the DX I guess, marvelling at it or something.  

I think most people responding to the poll do not have the Amazon hinged cover, so of course they have no crack.  The crack is DIRECTLY from that stupid HINGE.  And I did NOT carelessly open this thing wide from the wrong side.  So, I would say do not use this cover, do not buy this cover.  Why risk it, the Kindle is SO expensive, you could damage it in a second.  Heck, someone else could pick it up, and do it in a split second as well.  If you DO keep and use this cover, put the velcro on the back, or use some sort of failsafe system to prevent this situation.  

I am so sad.


----------



## oldprowler (Jul 23, 2009)

PatMcNJ said:


> I have the dreaded crack on my beloved Kindle DX.  I have to say, IF you use the hinged cover, be very careful. The velco fix on the back is a good idea. As far as HOW it happened to me, I do not know. I know I never opened it more than 1 inch from the back, because you can feel the resistance right away. I am not sure even WHY I opened it even that much from the back. Just looking at the DX I guess, marvelling at it or something.
> 
> I think most people responding to the poll do not have the Amazon hinged cover, so of course they have no crack. The crack is DIRECTLY from that stupid HINGE. And I did NOT carelessly open this thing wide from the wrong side. So, I would say do not use this cover, do not buy this cover. Why risk it, the Kindle is SO expensive, you could damage it in a second. Heck, someone else could pick it up, and do it in a split second as well. If you DO keep and use this cover, put the velcro on the back, or use some sort of failsafe system to prevent this situation.
> 
> I am so sad.


Well, I have steamed over this post long enough. So your DX cracked - and you have done extensive research to determine beyond a doubt that the "stupid HINGE" caused the crack. You have eliminated all other possible causes such as manufacturing defects, drops, falls, heat, and rough caresses.

You also implied that the members of kindleboards would (a) respond to a yes/no poll in which they held no stake and (b) try to influence a poll to make the kindle look stronger than it really is (which we all know would be counter productive their the members desire to see improvements to the kindle in both softwares and hardware).

I was a NO vote in the poll. I do own a Kindle2, it does rest in the Amazon leather hinged cover from Amazon without any modifications. It has not cracked. I am not saying that it will never crack, just that as of today it has not.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Daisy-- Sorry-- I missed your question:  what I meant was exactly what someone added up top-- if you pick up the back of the cover and let the Kindle hang, there are bad forces on the holes where the hinges go in.  If you hold the cover vertically and angle it so that the Kindle is hanging forward too much, there are bad forces on the holes as well.  Those are the two ways I've found that holding the cover hurts the Kindle.  I try to make it so that the force on the hinges/holes are going perfectly vericallly downward parallel to the the edge of the Kindle. Does that make sense?  Perhaps it only does to me....!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Can anyone provide a link for more info about these cracked Kindles? I noticed a few of ya'll mentioned reading about it last week. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I purchased an MEdge GO and I also have the Oberon with the corner straps, but because I'm paranoid the very first thing I did was to put two velcro circles on the back of my kindle with the matching portion on both of my covers.  I LOVE both covers but just couldn't bear the thought of dropping my kindle and having the kindle fall out of my cover and BREAK!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

evpseeker said:


> Can anyone provide a link for more info about these cracked Kindles? I noticed a few of ya'll mentioned reading about it last week. Thanks a bunch!


Here are links to our other threads, which have links to pictures and non-KindleBoards articles:

amazon leather cover's hinges cracked my kindle 2
Amazon Sued Over Cracked Kindles
Amazon Promises to Replace Cracked Kindles


----------



## PatMcNJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I thought people seemed to be posting here about alternate covers, and stating that their Kindles had not cracked.  Seemed to miss the point of the survery.  Sorry.     If you had one of the cracked ones, you would be upset, too.  Looking back, I think I confused this thread with another on this topic.  Sorry to imply Kindle owners are silly enough to reply to a survey that does not include them.  

I finally saw the info that Amazon IS replacing these cracked Kindles, and they are overnighting me the replacement DX!  I am very impressed with their customer service.  VERY impressed.  I will ship the cracked one right back.  My crack was a thin crack, not as bad as some I have seen in photos.

ALLS well that ends well!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

This must not be much of a problem or Amazon would change their cover design...


----------



## mdkohm (Feb 9, 2009)

Just realized my Amazon cover cracked my K2. There are very small hairline cracks on the faceplate above both "hinges." I've alway been very careful with my K2 (tried with my K1, but it tended to want to jump out of the case that Amazon included), but it still developed the cracks. I hadn't realized others were having this issue until after I discovered my cracks and started searching the board.

BTW, Amazon is replacing the Kindle. There were really no questions asked - no hassle. I won't use another hinge cover on the replacement - guess it's time to get an Oberon.

For those of you using hinge covers, you may want to carefully check for cracks on your faceplate. Mine are not around the slots where the hinges go into the Kindle, but rather on the faceplate to the left of the screen (where the tips of the hinges put pressure on the plastic. I only noticed mine because I was reading with my Mighty Bright light and there was a very faint shadow (it looked like a small piece of hair) next to my K2 screen. When I couldn't brush it off I looked close and discovered the crack.


----------

